# Finally a House!



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Congratulations.

Hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks mate!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

whoohoo, great news. the possibilities will be overwhelming. can't wait to see your new and improved haunt.


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats on the house hunting and haunting !!


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

Yahoo, another home to turn to the dark side! Nothing better that being called THAT house at Halloween.

Bill


----------

